# What body parts do you train on the same day?



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Im wanting the change my routine as i've been doing this for a while now.....

Back/bi

rest

shoulders/abb

rest

chest/tri

legs/abbs

I also do a 10min job after each session as i'm cutting.

Was thinking of....

chest/back

rest

shoulders/abbs?

rest

tri/bi's

legs/abbs?

Any ideas of what i could change round?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I know chest/tri/shoulder combos are very popular obviously because of benching and other kinds of press.. i can see why legs/abbs are used together as their both working the core to a larg extent.

I think shoulders/abbs would be a bit inefficent but i guess it depends how you train we arent all 'gym bodybuilders' some of us are home ones.. some of us are just bodyweight trainers etc


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

chest/bi

rest

shoulders/legs

rest

back/tris

abs/cardio

rest


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Like what you done there young pup. What excersises could i do with chest/bi, back/tri, shoulders

chest

flat bench

incline dumbell

flys

dips?

biceps

ez bar

dumbell curl

hammer

back

wide grip pull ups

t-bar row

bent over row

triceps

??

??

??

shoulders

dumbell press

side raise

upright row

rear delt raise

Is 3-4 excerises of 3 sets of 8 reps ok, or over train?

Thanks


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Like what you done there young pup. What excersises could i do with chest/bi, back/tri, shoulders
> 
> chest
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chest, Shoulders, Triceps

Rest

Quds, Hamstrings, Calf's

Rest

Back, rear delts, traps, biceps

Rest

Rest

Repeat


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Bench

Tris

Shoulders

Lats/upper back

Squat/deadlift

Hamstrings

Lower back

Abs/core

Started doing a few hammer curls aswell to try strengthen tendons in my forearms


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Chest/shoulders/bis

Back/tris/forearms

Quads/Hamstrings/calves


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

A few people doing chest/shoulders/tris together. Surley you cant hit each muscle group with the same strengh doing it like that?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

i dont see why people do train say chest and triceps together. Whatever you lift first those muscles are going to be fatigued, therefore you wont be able to lift as much when hitting the other body part.

I do back then triceps, as biceps are already worked a little when doing back, this not only allows me to lift maximum weight for triceps, but means im working biceps directly one day, then they get a little work with back on another day.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

legs, chest, back

rest

legs, shoulders, back (lower more)

rest

legs, chest, back....

rest

rest

repeat


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

i like

chest(noflat bench) shoulder

back

bicep tricep abs

legs


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I like

chest/ biceps

shoulders/traps/tri's

rest

quads/calfs

back/hamstrings

weekend off

I like chest and bi's it just feels right and then at the end of the week I get another mini biceps workout with back!

The same with day two, it all just seems to go together and after this my triceps get a long rest

on day three, after the wednesday off, I train lower body and give the uppper body longer rest, and my final day I work down the back into the glutes and hams, that once again makes sense to me, but I imagine it would not suit everyone!!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Chest/Triceps

Delts/Biceps

Back

Yes I'm neglecting legs. Shoot me


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

bis

bis

bis

bis

bis

bis


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

depends, but mainly

chest tricep

delt tricep

bicep tricep

back bicep

sometimes chest/back

delt/back

delt/biceps

rarely: chest/bicep

back/tricep

always do legs/calves on there own.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

s3_abv said:


> A few people doing chest/shoulders/tris together. Surley you cant hit each muscle group with the same strengh doing it like that?


Push day on a Push/Pull/Legs split

......and it works very well.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

s3_abv said:


> A few people doing chest/shoulders/tris together. Surley you cant hit each muscle group with the same strengh doing it like that?


 Yes you can.....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

At the moment- chest, back, bi's/ rest/ legs shoulders tri's/ rest/ repeat...


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Some good info in this thread guys, thanks.

If i do chest n bi's together. Shoud i do 3-4 chest excersises, then 3-4 bi excersises or one after the other??


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

s3_abv said:


> A few people doing chest/shoulders/tris together. Surley you cant hit each muscle group with the same strengh doing it like that?


I do it as it means a longer recovery time as my shoulders get hit hard with chest sets.

One week i do chest,shoulder,chest,shoulder/tris

then the next shoulder/chest/shoulder/chest/tris


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I can see that most of you start the week on chest/rest/shoulders/rest/back/legs............

Does it matter what order you start in???


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Some good info in this thread guys, thanks.
> 
> If i do chest n bi's together. Shoud i do 3-4 chest excersises, then 3-4 bi excersises or one after the other??


Why would your bis need the same amount as your chest considering there small and useless muscle?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

s3_abv said:


> I can see that most of you start the week on chest/rest/shoulders/rest/back/legs............
> 
> Does it matter what order you start in???


Not the best idea to put legs and back next to each other. If you're doing squads and deads, then your legs probably won't allow you go as heavy if they're one after the other....if you know what I mean...


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

just do whatever you feel exhausts the muscle?

if your diets ok you should recover ok and make good progress

you shouldnt need to think into it too much at this point

its all about trial and error (what works best for you)


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

back/traps

shoulders

traps/rear delts

chest/abs

back/triceps

rest

chest/biceps

cant train legs atm because of injury


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Why wouldn't they?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Pecs, Triceps, Lats, Shoulders, Traps, Rear Delts

Hams, Quads, Abs, Lower Back, Biceps, Calfs

Day off,

Repeat

2 days off.

Simples 

Dont think I'd bother driving to the gym just to train arms lol


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Quads, hams, calves

Chest, bi's

Day off

Back, traps

Shoulders, Tri's

2 days off


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

H22civic said:


> Quads, hams, calves
> 
> Chest, bi's
> 
> ...


Like this mate! Gona give it ago.

How do you find doing your back/traps then shoulders/tri the next day?

Mind posting your routine??

Cheers!


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

im am doing this at the moment

Chest and Biceps

Legs

OFF

Back and Calves

Shoulders and Triceps


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I trained my chest tonoght with biceps and really enjoyed the change. Didn't feel tired at all when it came to bi's, unlike doing tri's.

Deffo trying

chest/bi

legs/abbs

off

back/delt

shoulders/tri


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

Chest/Tris/abs

Back/Bis

Shoulders/traps/abs

Legs

rest

*Repeat*


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

It was Bicep/Forearm/Back day today for me and i ended up doing Biceps, Forearms.. Triceps.. and then some Abs  bit fvcked really i was bored with what i was doing and after i did triceps as well i figured meh fvck lets just turn this into a full body shananigan and i can have 3 days off :lol:


----------

